# Where do you buy Spanish Cedar



## icurrie (Aug 25, 2008)

I can't seem to find a retailer here in Winnipeg that sells Spanish cedar in any thickness. I am looking to build some custom shelves and maybe a humi. I was wondering if anyone can let me know where they buy their Spanish cedar and maybe I can locate some on a trip or something. 
Thanks,


----------



## raralith (Sep 26, 2008)

icurrie said:


> I can't seem to find a retailer here in Winnipeg that sells Spanish cedar in any thickness. I am looking to build some custom shelves and maybe a humi. I was wondering if anyone can let me know where they buy their Spanish cedar and maybe I can locate some on a trip or something.
> Thanks,


Funny, I just asked one of my coworkers who owns a cabinet shop. They sell it at "Rockler" stores, and there are supposed to be quite a few.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.woodcraft.com/search/search.aspx?query=spanish+cedar


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Folks also have it for sale on Ebay.


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

I ended up getting it from Woodcraft for the Vino. They were the only place I was able to find it at. Now The only problem with them is that they don't stop sending there dam catalogs of hobby stuff and crafts.


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

If you can't find it locally, here's an online Canadian supplier. Prices seem pretty good to me but I haven't ordered anything from them yet.

Good luck,

kayaker:tu


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

I know everyone is tired of hearing "Go Search". But, if you search "Spanish Cedar" I am sure you will come up with a supplier. There have been a number of threads on Club Stogie about this. i just don't remember where. I know Rockland was one such supplier.


----------



## icurrie (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I have seen most of the websites you replied with except for the Canadian one, thanks kayaker. Hope I can visit one of the stores at the end of the month in Seattle.:tu


----------



## jds78 (Sep 11, 2008)

I just ordered a pile of spanish cedar from www.amwoodinc.com in Ontario for a cabinet I'm building. I found some places in the States that were cheaper but with our weakening dollar and the extra shipping A&M was the best deal for what I needed.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

I found the cheapest price at Bristol valley hardwoods www.bristolvalley.com

Hope it helps


----------



## gtsetgo (Aug 26, 2008)

bobarian said:


> http://www.woodcraft.com/search/search.aspx?query=spanish+cedar


i get mine at woodcraft. but i buy the large planks and resaw them myself. it's a hell of a lot cheaper than buying those little planks that they sell.


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

I keep bringing dead threads back, and if that ticks everyone off like on other forums, please let me know...

For those in Winnipeg looking for Spanish Ceday, Windsor Plywood has an "exotic wood" section. You can often find it there, but you have to keep watching for it. Right now the Pembina Hwy location has a bunch of it...what I didn't take.


----------

